# Weight gain



## Cancun30 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, I am 26 weeks pregnant and I just weight myself and am concerned that since 12 week scan, I have only put on 4lb, is this enough weight gain? I am having extra scans for fibroids and baby is measuring ok, was just expecting to put on more weight!  Thank you in advance for any advice!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi cancun

Weight is not an issue if baby is growing. So please don't worry

Kaz xx


----------

